

Show HN: The Future of Commerce. Introducing Comment Buying - veermishra0803
http://sellmouse.com/

======
fORBiD
So i can buy a product on facebook through #buythis comment? Can someone sell
products too ??

~~~
veermishra0803
yes, that is right... you can Buy and sell on facebook.

